# Socionics Description: The Best ISFP Guide Ever Written



## NekoNinja

This is the ISFP description because I say its the ISFP description! And if thats not good enough for you then Happy, the founder, clearly agrees.


----------



## penchant

Well it obviously says ISFP in the title, but the text is clearly about ISFp (note lower case 'p') which is NOT the same thing. Sorry!


----------



## NekoNinja

penchant said:


> Well it obviously says ISFP in the title, but the text is clearly about ISFp (note lower case 'p') which is NOT the same thing. Sorry!


forget the lower case 'p'! Its still our description! It clearly describes us. Ask Charlie Sheen. Its not our fault if the people who wrote the thing dont know the difference between 'p' and 'P'


----------



## fouxdafafa

penchant said:


> Well it obviously says ISFP in the title, but the text is clearly about ISFp (note lower case 'p') which is NOT the same thing. Sorry!


They obviously meant ISFP. It describes ISFPs and I went to the ISFJ section to read theirs and it definitely describes a J. It actually sounds like my ESFJ mother.

http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-art...description-best-isfj-guide-ever-written.html


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

> *ISFps may approach others, but they can be sporadic; they may sometimes unintentionally give off the impression that they dislike other people. They can be sensitive to people who have strong stares, and may not immediately want the attention of strangers who show friendliness towards them. Sometimes they can be seen observing people for a period of time before deciding if they want to get to know them better.ISFps almost never push friendships, and will not persue any type of relationship with anyone who does not seem readily interested in them. ISFps tend to form close bonds to those who seek to know the real them. *


[/QUOTE]Anyone else freak out when someone gives them a hard glance? 



> *ISFps do not like to live in environments that encourage regularity or favor certain specific bland color arrangements, as they would rather love to see big bright and radiantly beautiful colors. Even more so if the colors flash, fluctuate, and change, like changing leaves of the fall. They usually possess an immense affinity for pets, and might crowd themselves out of house and home with their animal companions, if that were possible. They love the softness of silk and of cloth, and the things of their surroundings; some may even jokingly be compared to the classical gypsies.
> *


I love colors and textures! We're such natural interior decorators.  And drab room colors can really affect my mood. 






vocalist said:


> Okay, so, I'm surprised no one else has pointed this out yet...This description belongs in the ISFJ section, not ISFP. In socionics, the p and j are switched relative to the MBTI, and they are lower-cased to show the difference. So, ISFP=ISFj, and ISFJ=ISFp.


No.



Clonester said:


> This. Look at the primary functions. Si and Fe are ISFJ.


And no.

Where does this p/j switch thing keep coming from? If anyones ever actually read socionics, they'd see that it's not some mathematical equation where we can just convert things. I'm an ISFP AND ISFp (SEI). Both of the descriptions are spot on for me. ISFj sounds like an ISFJ when I read it, and it's nothing like me. And socionics descriptions for Se/Si, Fi/Fe, etc are all completely different from MBTI's Si/Se, Fi/Fe. They're not the same thing at all. When you read socionics Si, it's more like a compilation or merging of MBTI's Fi and Se. It's a whole new thing altogether. But in the end, ISFp is still ISFP. 



> *Si:* The first function of the ISFp is Si, by which the *essence of experiences* arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible maintain from within ones self an active index of all experiences developed and derived through time, the physical senses, and the patterns of ones own personal life as entered through what could be considered a living journal. Every day and every hour and every minute of a person’s life is catalogued within this journal for future considerations and also for the full review of past experiences in order to relive and redevelopment the various experiences into something better. Being an introverted function, Si has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between a concrete physical world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function.
> 
> *Se:* The seventh function of the this type is Se. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ISFp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current experiences, this function remains the vehicle by which* tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out.* For the ISFp, Se truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old experiences remain and there remains something to be cherished, traditional belief stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified system of experiences will never interest an ISFp!
> 
> *Fe:* The second function of the ISFp is Fe, by which *subjective feeling substantiates itself* through various ethical processes. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple feelings, modes and trends of emotion in order to register them into a structured and growing databank of strong, ethical knowledge. Fe also maintains an active *neutral stance* on the entire whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one emotional process conflicts with any of the other core processes it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Probably the most powerful aspect of Fe is the ability to not only stay well informed of new feelings, trends, and the changing moods of others in ways that may be utterly critical to survival in cooperative atmospheres, but the ability to convince through ethical implementations subjectively designed to reorganize and even direct the emotions of others into certain modes of ethical reasoning. This often includes the ability to cheer up others who are down, instinctual knowledge of the degree of tactful politeness to display to strangers, and influencing others to be kind to each other. Being an extroverted function, Fe cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all.
> 
> *Fi:* The eigth function of the this type is Fi. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ISFp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the analysis of moods, feelings, and ethics, *this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about.* For the ISFp, Ti truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new ways of emoting emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to a strong qualified ethical value system will never interest an ISFp!


----------



## cyamitide

Happy posted the wrong description for Fi-Se type. In Socionics the J/P letters aren't assigned the same way as in MBTI and it looks like Happy didn't take this into account when re-posting this profile. Socionics Fi leading Se creative type is actually called ISFj under that typology, or ESI (ethical sensing introvert).

ISFj profiles and photographs


----------



## Vioreen

Is there any chance to be MBTI - ENFP and Socionics SEI ? Cause I really can see myself somewhere in the middle, or more like I "feel" myself somewhere in the middle


----------



## Vioreen

Is there any chance to be MBTI - ENFP and Socionics SEI ? Cause I really can see myself somewhere in the middle, or more like I "feel" myself somewhere in the middle  I am 4w3 enfp, well at least that's what I thought, but the test and the description - it made me kinda wonder.


----------



## cyamitide

Vioreen said:


> Is there any chance to be MBTI - ENFP and Socionics SEI ? Cause I really can see myself somewhere in the middle, or more like I "feel" myself somewhere in the middle  I am 4w3 enfp, well at least that's what I thought, but the test and the description - it made me kinda wonder.


There is a huge difference between having Ne as your leading function and Si as supportive vs. having Si as your lead and Fe as support. If you type as ENFP-SEI you're saying that you're NeFi and SiFe, intuitive and sensing, at the same time. That's very strange indeed!


----------



## Vioreen

cyamitide said:


> There is a huge difference between having Ne as your leading function and Si as supportive vs. having Si as your lead and Fe as support. If you type as ENFP-SEI you're saying that you're NeFi and SiFe, intuitive and sensing, at the same time. That's very strange indeed!


ENFP. More like THE WALKING CONTRADICTION than The Inspirer


----------

